# More pics!



## haddenhailers (Apr 5, 2016)

A few more calls I've done!

Thanks for looking

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 15


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2016)

More beuaties Andrew ! The white inlays on the one make for a very interesting look .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 5, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> More beuaties Andrew ! The white inlays on the one make for a very interesting look .


Thank you! The white is ivory. I'm planning to either have it scrimshawed, or give it a try myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2016)

Definitely eye candy for sure. Are you doing the engraving?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 5, 2016)

Have seen you calls on a few places, finish always looks great, good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 5, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Definitely eye candy for sure. Are you doing the engraving?


Thanks and I have a local shop that does my engraving for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 5, 2016)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Have seen you calls on a few places, finish always looks great, good job


I appreciate it!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Now you are just showing off. ha ha. If mine were that unique and beautiful, I would too. You da man Andrew.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 5, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Now you are just showing off. ha ha. If mine were that unique and beautiful, I would too. You da man Andrew.


Thanks Ray I appreciate it! In a typical week I'll pump out 5 or 6 calls. If you have facebook make sure to head over to my page and follow me. Just search HaddenHailers and it should come up sir. Also a direct link on the website.

Thanks again!

Andrew


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Top drawer work! Extremely nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 5, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Top drawer work! Extremely nice. Chuck


I appreciate it Chuck!


----------



## Randy_Cesco (Apr 5, 2016)

Great looking Callers!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

